# Losing Dental



## Ruthanne (Apr 15, 2019)

I have Paramount Advantage a Medicaid plan and just got a notice from a dentist they are stopping dental coverage...  I still have to call them to find out if that is a fact.  Anyone else hear this news?


----------



## GreenSky (Apr 16, 2019)

Is it a Medicaid plan or a Medicare Advantage plan?  It's quite unlikely that you lost coverage mid-term.  It's more likely the dentist is no longer in network.

Rick


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 16, 2019)

GreenSky said:


> Is it a Medicaid plan or a Medicare Advantage plan?  It's quite unlikely that you lost coverage mid-term.  It's more likely the dentist is no longer in network.
> 
> Rick


It is a Medicaid plan and my dentist said PA is stopping dental assistance in June.  I'm going to call them and ask.


----------



## GreenSky (Apr 16, 2019)

Ruthanne said:


> It is a Medicaid plan and my dentist said PA is stopping dental assistance in June.  I'm going to call them and ask.



I can’t specifically speak to PA but in 2010 CA dropped dental for adults with Medicaid. However Medicare Advantage plans that were specific for dual eligibles picked up the slack.

Not knowing the details in your state you might want to check that out and if necessary change your plan. 

If you don’t know an agent I can check this for you and at least point you in a good direction. 

Rick


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 17, 2019)

GreenSky said:


> I can’t specifically speak to PA but in 2010 CA dropped dental for adults with Medicaid. However Medicare Advantage plans that were specific for dual eligibles picked up the slack.
> 
> Not knowing the details in your state you might want to check that out and if necessary change your plan.
> 
> ...


I'm not 65 yet and don't think I'm eligible for Medicare.  Thank you for your advice.  I can only change plans near the end of the year and if it is true that PA won't have dental anymore I'll call the other providers and ask if they will still have dental coverage.  I have time to investigate this matter with all of them.  We only have about 5 providers to choose from.  Thanks again.


----------



## applecruncher (Apr 18, 2019)

Advice from someone who has very nice teeth, has had a lot of work done, and is very conscientious about dental matters:

Forget about dental insurance. find a college/university that has a dental school and have the work done there. (or, if you do get dental insurance the colleges do honor it.)

- they are VERY thorough
- they do beautiful work that is double checked
- best of all the price is 1/2 (or less) what a private dentist charges

I'm fortunate to still have all my own natural teeth, lots of fillings & crowns, but no bridges/partials. 

You will still have to pay upfront, and the appointments are time-consuming, but (imo) it is well worth it. Even if you have to travel a bit, I'd look into it and make some calls.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 20, 2019)

applecruncher said:


> Advice from someone who has very nice teeth, has had a lot of work done, and is very conscientious about dental matters:
> 
> Forget about dental insurance. find a college/university that has a dental school and have the work done there. (or, if you do get dental insurance the colleges do honor it.)
> 
> ...


Thank you for all that information.  Good to know.


----------



## oldman (Apr 21, 2019)

My wife was a Professor at a large university here in the east and they also have a dental school. My wife took advantage of that school for her dental work and she was more than happy with the results. Faculty received no discounts. They paid as anyone else, but the costs are remarkably low. She still uses the dental school even in retirement. 

I have used the same dentist for 36 years, but he is retiring this year, so I am considering going with her, maybe!


----------



## applecruncher (Apr 21, 2019)

https://www.seniorforums.com/showthread.php/40814-My-Dental-Appt-this-morning


----------



## Gary O' (Apr 21, 2019)

applecruncher said:


> Advice from someone who has very nice teeth, has had a lot of work done, and is very conscientious about dental matters:
> 
> Forget about dental insurance. find a college/university that has a dental school and have the work done there. (or, if you do get dental insurance the colleges do honor it.)
> 
> ...



right on

and.....
some private clinics are on the dental school program


----------



## GreenSky (Apr 21, 2019)

Not every area has a dental school.  I was lucky almost 50 years ago I was in high school, lots of cavities, and no money.  Fortunately USC dental school was available through our dentist.  6 months and 16 cavities later I had decent teeth.  Certainly learned my lesson.  Many of the filling are still there.  (I went to UCLA so root against USC).
Rick


----------

